# I'm a total Pokenerd and proud of it!



## Lester Roquefort (Nov 29, 2016)

I've played EVERY. SINGLE. GENERATION. I was even dubbed a "Professor" in another game i play online, because i know so much.... i even have a Trainer Persona made up, but i can't find a place to RP it.

and a few spinoffs. I would recomend Pokemon Conquest. (and i REALLY wish Nintendo would do this to a main line Pokemon Game. Imagine going Tactics Rogue-like in EVERY battle with _*ALL SIX OF YOUR POKEMON PARTY!*_)

Any other Pokenerds out there? Any type of Pokenerd is welcome!


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I've never played/watched Pokemon and I'm proud of it. Too childish for me. Even as a little kid, if there was Pokemon on tv, I'd change the channel immediately lol.


----------



## Lester Roquefort (Nov 29, 2016)

To each their own.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Most definitely. Played since the Gen I remakes, played up to Gen VI, played the originals, and now on Gen VII. One of my favorite video games since I found out what video games even were. The Mystery Dungeon spin-offs are also a favorite, due to how they always made me cry at the ending.


----------



## Lester Roquefort (Nov 29, 2016)

slickyabra said:


> Most definitely. Played since the Gen I remakes, played up to Gen VI, played the originals, and now on Gen VII. One of my favorite video games since I found out what video games even were. The Mystery Dungeon spin-offs are also a favorite, due to how they always made me cry at the ending.


Have you played Super Dungeon yet? Personally, the other Mystery Dungeons _didn't_ make me cry... but Super's did.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Lester Roquefort said:


> Have you played Super Dungeon yet? Personally, the other Mystery Dungeons _didn't_ make me cry... but Super's did.


Yup. Started at Explorers of Time and went from there. I just bought it because little ol' me just wanted to see how different this game was from the main series. Needless to say, I loved every second of it. I went in without any expectations and came out bawling my eyes out. The delivery of the final scenes really moved me. I haven't played the originals yet, but I've heard it's one of the best of the Mystery Dungeons.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

I missed the pokemon train. Stopped playing Nintendo stuff after the super nes and switched to playstation

x-men was my jam at that time


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

I missed gen IV and most of spin-off games. Still getting some fun out of it, but it is not as strong as when I played the first & second gen for the first time. I am still playing Pokémon Yellow/gold/crystal with Nuzlockesque rules, and always use custom names for all my Mons, nuzlocke run or not.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Played every main series game apart from black/white 2. Always nickname pokemon. Terrible at online battles.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Never liked it, never played it. When it was a big hit in grade school I was more into Dragonball Z.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

CloudChaser said:


> Played every main series game apart from black/white 2. Always nickname pokemon. Terrible at online battles.


Haha, same. For some reason, I got BW on release day, but didn't even know they had sequels. I even have the cart for B2 but never play it.

Also my nicknames are terrible and I _also_ suck at competitive and/or online.


----------



## Lester Roquefort (Nov 29, 2016)

slickyabra said:


> Yup. Started at Explorers of Time and went from there. I just bought it because little ol' me just wanted to see how different this game was from the main series. Needless to say, I loved every second of it. I went in without any expectations and came out bawling my eyes out. The delivery of the final scenes really moved me. I haven't played the originals yet, but I've heard it's one of the best of the Mystery Dungeons.


It's not supposed to be him that goes, damnit. I'm still pissed off about it.

I can't do death nuzlocke rules, it makes it too real.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm a pokenerd (which is a nice way to put it) and played every generation except the first one. I IV breed, dabble in TSV-ESV hatching , and EV train. I don't actually do much competitive battling but I prefer battling in Smogon's UU tier when I do (VGC isn't that interesting imo). 

Pokemon wasn't that popular at my school and none of my friends played it. Quite a few of my coworkers play it but they're mostly casual players. I don't even think they know what STAB is.


----------



## Lester Roquefort (Nov 29, 2016)

*Welp.*



Cronos said:


> I'm a pokenerd (which is a nice way to put it) and played every generation except the first one. I IV breed, dabble in TSV-ESV hatching , and EV train. I don't actually do much competitive battling but I prefer battling in Smogon's UU tier when I do (VGC isn't that interesting imo).
> 
> Pokemon wasn't that popular at my school and none of my friends played it. Quite a few of my coworkers play it but they're mostly casual  players. I don't even think they know what STAB is.


Welp. A hardcore battler here... i'm not worthy! I just play with with 'mon that represent me.... I still have to get my Stoutland back that i lost to the Wii Pokemon Ranch... i'd probably have 300 if my wii didn't ***k up.

They probably wouldn't have made it past the Poke Bank era, 1/3 of those were hacked. (I don't cheat anymore because my patience is waning and it's starting to subtract the fun.)



CloudChaser said:


> Played every main series game apart from black/white 2. Always nickname pokemon. Terrible at online battles.


My Alolan Exeggutor is named Longutor.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I used to be really into them, but went off them a bit after Pokemon Diamond and Pearl. Used to play them obsessively (red/gold/sapphire/fire red.) I own Diamond and Black and Soul Silver though, and I've gotten varying ways through those games (Think I got to the elite four in Diamond, or might have beat them actually) so I'd like to finish them at some point. Yeah actually thinking about it I think Soul Silver was the one where I didn't finish. Though I haven't caught 100% of the Pokemon in any game so yeah. Came pretty close with the first gen though.


----------

